# A Rifleman Went to War (McBride)



## MTAB (21 Aug 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0935856013/102-4394179-8408132?v=glance

Hope this hasn't been covered here before; I checked the whole section and didn't see a reference to it.

Has anyone read this book?  About CEF in WWI.  This man pulls no punches

V/R
MTAB


----------

